# Wotofo Serpent Sub Tank Atomizer



## Stosta (26/7/16)

What have we here?!!?!







But @Stosta , that looks like a Kanger coil?






It is!






*Website Blurb
*
_The Serpent Sub is Wotofo newest Authentic Sub ohm Tank with changable coil.
It is a great flavor Sub tank with 3.5ml capacity, using 510 drip tip. 
Wotofo Serpent Sub can supporting Kanger OCC coil and SSOCC coils._
_
*Source:* http://www.wotofo.com/wotofo-serpent-sub-tank-atomizer.html
_
Win!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 4


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

How come this tank never showed up locally?


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/10/16)

Stosta said:


> How come this tank never showed up locally?



Good question... don't know the answer. Can only guess it is due for release shortly?


----------



## Max (21/10/16)

I have ordered one and waiting for its arrival - primarily focused on its ability to handle the Kangertech Mini RBA Plus Rebuildable Deck - I am also tracking a Wotofo Serpent Nano RTA - primarily because of its small size.


----------



## Max (22/11/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta @Sir Vape @Baker @Mari @Soutie - Wotofo Serpent Sub Ohm Tank - Totally Totally Awesome ... It's the Tank on the right.
The Workmanship on this Atomizer is superb:
• Smooth - No sharp edges
• Beautifully machined threading
• The Glass and O-Rings fit perfectly
• The Tank comes with Black O-Rings
• 3 O-Ring sets are supplied - R C B
• A single 0.5 Ohm Coil is supplied 
• The Coil is made with such precision
• <40w 0.5 Ohm - no info on Coil Mat
• The Coil has 4 wicking holes
• It's got a Gold "Slider" Contact Pin
• I think - accommodate various Coils
• Subtank Mini RBA & SSOCC Coils fit
• 4mm higher than SM22
• Totally Solid Drip Tip - so cool

Haven't commissioned it yet - just thought I would send a pic in the meantime. 

A further comment - the coil supplied is very very impressive - internal vertical coil - the air flow feels like it's coming through the coil more freely - but that was a "Dry" test.

Hope that this information helps you all - and thank You all for your tremendous help and support

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Max (23/11/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (23/11/16)

Hi @Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta @Baker @Mari @Sir Vape @Soutie 

• Ni80 - 26Ga - 2mm ID - 6 Wraps
0.1mm spacing - as suggested by 
Craig @Sir Vape 
• 0.49 Ohm - 25W - Target Mini 40W
• On a Mini RBA with big 3.5mm holes
• The coil raised well above air inlet 
• Wicked with Japanese Organic Cott.
• @Soutie 's Lychee/Koolada 65/35 - 
0mg - a auspicious treat of note
• Air Control totally open
• No Leaks - No Weeping - Zero 
• A Litchi Explosion in your mouth - total flavour - and a cloud making machine at the same time. 

My Sincerest Appreciation and warmest gratitude to all I have chatted with since my vaping journey began - Thank You - and to have had the chance to put this Kit together and the total satisfaction it offers

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/11/16)

I just couldn't help myself... I had to order one because of the Serpent love... and I understand that thier coils are better than the Kanger ones... will tell you on Monday if that's true.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (24/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I just couldn't help myself... I had to order one because of the Serpent love... and I understand that thier coils are better than the Kanger ones... will tell you on Monday if that's true.


I have a stash of Kangertech coils if you want to revisit any of them in the new tank Rob!


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I have a stash of Kangertech coils if you want to revisit any of them in the new tank Rob!



Hehehe... thanks @Stosta I think I still have enough from way back when...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (26/11/16)

Max said:


> I have ordered one and waiting for its arrival - primarily focused on its ability to handle the Kangertech Mini RBA Plus Rebuildable Deck - I am also tracking a Wotofo Serpent Nano RTA - primarily because of its small size.


Wait... 

You order the subohm version of a great rta... in order to fit a not so great rba section from kangertech making it a hybrid rta that will never be as good as the straight out rta?

Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Max (26/11/16)

Hi @boxerulez - my thoughts exactly.
However:
• Wotofo says it can in their Promo.
• So - I got one.
• Do they fit - yes they do + the Coils
• The Mini RBA Plus works better in
this tank than in the original Kanger
Tanks because of an awesome air
flow - noting - the RBA Plus has the
larger 3.5mm Dia. wicking holes.
• Am I hoping Wotofo makes a Mini
RBA - most definitely - they are top
class manufacturers.
• I am seriously hoping that some
Local suppliers stock the Wotofo
Sub Tank PreBuilt Coils soon
because - at this time - I cannot
locate a local supplier who does.

It's a brilliant dynamic Tank and it only comes with one 0.5 Ohm Coil.

So - the sooner I can get original parts for this Tank - the better.

My personal thoughts - if this Wotofo Sub Ohm Tank - and it's supporting RBA and Coils - makes a large volume entry into SA - you are going to have a big winner here.

For the average vaper:
• Who is planning to stop smoking
• OR
• Who has just stopped smoking
• And is now looking for a:
* "Cost Effective"
* "Small Dynamic"
* "Versatile" kit
* Big on Flavour and options for
* Cotton Coils
* Ceramic Coils
* Rebuildable Deck
* DIY Coils and eJuices
* Driven by small "Unbelievable"
* Mods - i.e. - Target Mini 40W
• Can consider this set up.

There are definitely other setups similar to this - and that's the Beauty and Privilege of being part of this Forum - every one has choices - 

Mine is a Silver 22mm and I know that a 25mm option is also available. 

I appreciated your comment above @boxerulez - Thank You.

For info - @Rob Fisher @Silver @Stosta @Soutie @Sir Vape

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (26/11/16)

Max said:


> Hi @boxerulez - my thoughts exactly.
> However:
> • Wotofo says it can in their Promo.
> • So - I got one.
> ...


Awesome @Max ! I think we need to meet up for a beer and some tank talk!


----------



## boxerulez (26/11/16)

Max said:


> Hi @boxerulez - my thoughts exactly.
> However:
> • Wotofo says it can in their Promo.
> • So - I got one.
> ...


*slowclap initiated*

That is write a writeup sir. I see now where you are coming from.



Sent from my SM-A700F using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (27/11/16)

I'm pretty sure Vape decadence was punting these a few weeks ago in supporting vendor forum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (27/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I'm pretty sure Vape decadence was punting these a few weeks ago in supporting vendor forum.


Yep! They do have some!


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Test Drive of the Serpent Sub in progress... on top of a Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W with the 0.5Ω Coil (Reading at 0.47Ω) and filled with XXX.


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Test Drive of the Serpent Sub in progress... on top of a Asmodus Ohmsmium 80W with the 0.5Ω Coil (Reading at 0.47Ω) and filled with XXX.
> View attachment 77005
> View attachment 77006


Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this one Rob.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strontium (29/11/16)

That's wicked looking mod, looks like a little face at the bottom, like its thinking "wtf is this guy upto?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Can't wait to hear your thoughts on this one Rob.



I can tell you right away that it's a good looking, well built tank... but commercial coils don't really cut it for me and I can taste the cotton... but the flavour is pretty good and hopefully the cotton taste will go... but if you are looking for a commercial coiled tank this could be just what you are looking for. I guess you could say it's a Kangertech Sub Tank on Steroids because it takes thier coils but the quality is way better!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I can tell you right away that it's a good looking, well built tank... but commercial coils don't really cut it for me and I can taste the cotton... but the flavour is pretty good and hopefully the cotton taste will go... but if you are looking for a commercial coiled tank this could be just what you are looking for. I guess you could say it's a Kangertech Sub Tank on Steroids because it takes thier coils but the quality is way better!


And the airflow?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Stosta said:


> And the airflow?



Restricted Lung... probably too open for you @Stosta! You should look at the MerLin Mini RTA!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Restricted Lung... probably too open for you @Stosta! You should look at the MerLin Mini RTA!


I have one of those in my sights!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (29/11/16)

@Rob Fisher do you know whether the Subtank RBA will work in there?


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

Deckie said:


> @Rob Fisher do you know whether the Subtank RBA will work in there?



I understand yes but I don't have one to check it...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/11/16)

Good Afternoon - I'm not sure how to insert a link here but - Can I please direct members here to:
• Forum Main Page.
• Scroll down to Local Supporting
Vendors.
• First Item - Who has Stock.
• Page 1 - Threads.
• Scroll down to:
Wotofo Serpent Sub Ohm Tank

I've had a chance to offer some feedback on the Serpent Sub Ohm Tank.

Thank You.

Edit by the Secret Porcupine... the relevant posts have been moved here!


----------



## ET (29/11/16)

Now someone needs to try the protank 4 rba head with that tank ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

